# Mon pc est-il compatible avec hackintosh



## jonas0206 (4 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour/Bonsoir, je souhaite installer mac OS en dual boot avec windows 10 sur mon pc portable mais je n'arrive pas a comprendre si mon pc en a les capacités. Voici tous les détails techniques: https://support.hp.com/fr-fr/document/c05194831#AbT1 ;
Merci infiniment d'avance.
Jonas.


----------



## edenpulse (5 Septembre 2020)

Oui ça serait possible. Par contre, ça sera lent. un i3, juste 4go de RAM et un disque dur classique... ça va être lent de manière générale.
Il faudra aussi certainement changer la carte wifi.


----------



## MrTom (5 Septembre 2020)

En effet, si tu penses que Windows est lent, tu te trompes, c'est ta configuration. Et ça quel que soit l'OS.


----------



## jonas0206 (5 Septembre 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Oui ça serait possible. Par contre, ça sera lent. un i3, juste 4go de RAM et un disque dur classique... ça va être lent de manière générale.
> Il faudra aussi certainement changer la carte wifi.


Merci beaucoup de m’avoir répondu.




MrTom a dit:


> En effet, si tu penses que Windows est lent, tu te trompes, c'est ta configuration. Et ça quel que soit l'OS.


Merci de ta réponse, ce n’est pas par rapport à Windows qui est lent que je souhaite installer macOS ,c’est simplement par soucis d’ergonomie je préfère utiliser l’os de Apple.

Savez vous s’il est possible de diviser mon disque dur en 2? (1 pour win et l’autre pour macos)
Je ne m’y connais absolument pas et je ne sais même pas comment installer macOs

D’ailleurs pensez vous que la fluidité sur Windows  et sur macOS seront identiques ?

De plus quel macOS choisir parsqu’il me semble qu’il y en a plusieurs.
Merci beaucoup de vos reponse


----------



## Locke (5 Septembre 2020)

Comme tu n'as aucune expérience dans le domaine et monde hackintosh, vu les caractéristiques de ton PC et les réponses #2 et #3, je te conseillerais de ne rien faire. De plus avec un disque dur en 5400 tr/mn tout sera à la ramasse. Plutôt qu'un long discours, je vais te renvoyer dans un forum ou tu auras plus d'informations... https://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showforum=66 ...et surtout de l'aide dans le domaine hackintosh.


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

Je souhaite réellement installer l'os malgré les risques que vous me citez, cela ne me dérange pas que l'os soit lent car windows l'est également, cependant en me renseignant, voici ce que j'ai trouvé:



> Before we start the installation process, you need the following thing. One more thing you need to know that this process will erase all the materials from your computer. You’ll also need to disconnect extra Hard drives for a smooth process.


Source: https://www.geekrar.com/how-to-dual-boot-macos-catalina-windows-10-on-pc/#What_You’ll_Need
que j'ai traduit par:


> Avant de commencer le processus d'installation, vous avez besoin des éléments suivants. Une dernière chose que vous devez savoir est que ce processus effacera tous les matériaux de votre ordinateur. Vous devrez également déconnecter les disques durs supplémentaires pour un processus fluide.


Est ce que cela signifie que je vais perdre toutes mes données ou alors, je n'ai pas compris ce que cela signifie. De plus le site ajoute de deconnecter les disques durs, mais je suis sur un pc portable.
Est ce qu'il parle de disque dur externe?

Et faut-il acheter une clé d'activation de l'OS, dans ce cas, peut on la cracker
Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Locke (6 Septembre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> Et faut-il acheter une clé d'activation de l'OS, dans ce cas, peut on la cracker


Tout doit-être légal, donc il te faut impérativement acheter une licence officielle. Pour info, pas d'autre tentative similaire, car ton message sera verrouillé ! Et je maintiens que tu auras toutes les informations nécessaires dans le lien que je t'ai cité en réponse #5.


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Tout doit-être légal, donc il te faut impérativement acheter une licence officielle. Pour info, pas d'autre tentative similaire, car ton message sera verrouillé !


Oui pardon, je m'en excuse, même si je pensais que le hackintosh de base n'était pas toléré par apple étant donné qu'il ne parle nul part de ce dernier.
Si non, je voulais juste savoir si l'on perdais toutes nos données


----------



## MrTom (6 Septembre 2020)

Tu ne perds jamais de données... quand tu fais des sauvegardes. Comment peux tu envisager une opération d’une telle ampleur sur ton ordi (installer un OS qui n’est pas fait pour, sans connaissance) sans faire de sauvegardes ?!


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Tu ne perds jamais de données... quand tu fais des sauvegardes. Comment peux tu envisager une opération d’une telle ampleur sur ton ordi (installer un OS qui n’est pas fait pour, sans connaissance) sans faire de sauvegardes ?!


Oui mais ne t'inquiete pas, la sauveharde je l'ai déjà faite, c'était simplement à titre d'information, pour savoir si on récupérer les fichiers de WINDOWS 10 avec le système d'exploitation Mac OS.


----------



## MrTom (6 Septembre 2020)

Même pas sûr. Et prépare toi aussi à savoir réinstaller Windows.


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

MrTom a dit:


> Même pas sûr. Et prépare toi aussi à savoir réinstaller Windows.


Le web me servira, je pense et j'espère que je n'en aurais pas besoin.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (6 Septembre 2020)

Mac os X demande moins de ressources que Windows, sur la même configuration avec un HDD, c'est un peu plus rapide chez mac mais c'est pas fou non plus. Je te conseille vivement de passer à un ssd sur ton HP, ça va être mieux et plus bien plus rapide et fluide, et ça va te coûter au minimum 25€.

Précision: il faut un ordinateur (Mac ou hackintosh fonctionnel) sous Mac os X pour créer un hackintosh. Un autre ordi que celui que tu as.


----------



## edenpulse (6 Septembre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> Savez vous s’il est possible de diviser mon disque dur en 2? (1 pour win et l’autre pour macos)
> Je ne m’y connais absolument pas et je ne sais même pas comment installer macOs


Je te *déconseille* de te lancer là dedans alors.
Le hackintosh bien que devenant relativement  accessible reste quelque chose de techniquement complexe et nécessitant de bonnes et solides compétences techniques. Savoir ce que tu fais y est primordial et indispensable. 



jonas0206 a dit:


> Le web me servira, je pense et j'espère que je n'en aurais pas besoin.


Crois moi, tu en auras énormément besoin.

Prépare toi effectivement à formater intégralement ton disque dur de ta machine. Surtout si tu souhaites partitionner et dual booter.


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Mac os X demande moins de ressources que Windows, sur la même configuration avec un HDD, c'est un peu plus rapide chez mac mais c'est pas fou non plus. Je te conseille vivement de passer à un ssd sur ton HP, ça va être mieux et plus bien plus rapide et fluide, et ça va te coûter au minimum 25€.


Oui surement que je vais en acheter un, en plus j'ai vu que ce n'est vraiment pas cher.



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Précision: il faut un ordinateur (Mac ou hackintosh fonctionnel) sous Mac os X pour créer un hackintosh. Un autre ordi que celui que tu as.


Si tu parle de ceci pour pouvoir télécharger le fichier macOSCatalina dmg, je l'ai télécharger à partir de ce site: xxxxxxxxxxxx
Je pense que je n'ai ducoup pas besoin de Mac?, j’attends quand même votre confirmation.



edenpulse a dit:


> Je te *déconseille* de te lancer là dedans alors.
> Le hackintosh bien que devenant relativement  accessible reste quelque chose de techniquement complexe et nécessitant de bonnes et solides compétences techniques. Savoir ce que tu fais y est primordial et indispensable.


J'ai fait une sauvegarde complète de mon pc, j'ai en plus télécharger sur une clé usb windows 10 (pour réinstaller Win en cas de problème). Peut-il y avoir des dégats matériels (carte mère qui ne fonctionne plus du tout par example) en faisant tourner MacOS?

*Note de la modération :* tout lien en dehors ce qui est proposé en téléchargement depuis App Store est illégal !


----------



## edenpulse (6 Septembre 2020)

Et le guide à suivre si vraiment tu veux tenter : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/prerequisites.html#prerequisites


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Et le guide à suivre si vraiment tu veux tenter : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/prerequisites.html#prerequisites



Merci énormément c'est super clair, juste une question, est ce que le guide proposé permet un dual boot?


----------



## edenpulse (6 Septembre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> Merci énormément c'est super clair, juste une question, est ce que le guide proposé permet un dual boot?


Si tu a vu les divers rubriques sur la gauche il y en a une qui s’appelle « multiboot »


----------



## jonas0206 (6 Septembre 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Si tu a vu les divers rubriques sur la gauche il y en a une qui s’appelle « multiboot »


Oui je viens de voir, simplement, j'ai cru comprendre que bootcamp été pour les Mac qui voulait installer Windows?
Donc il faut que je lise la section bootstrap.efi ?


----------



## edenpulse (6 Septembre 2020)

Je te conseille de lire le guide dans l’ordre des points. Et de tout lire une fois au moins. 
L’intro, la création de la clé usb... tout, comme tu peux voir le guide est très complet. Tout y est décrit dans le bon ordre.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Septembre 2020)

Je te le redis ! C'est pour créer ton disque dur avec Mac os X que tu as besoin d'un ordinateur sous Mac os X, avec le fichier d'installation sous Windows ou Linux tu ne pourras rien faire.


----------



## jonas0206 (7 Septembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je te le redis ! C'est pour créer ton disque dur avec Mac os X que tu as besoin d'un ordinateur sous Mac os X, avec le fichier d'installation sous Windows ou Linux tu ne pourras rien faire.


Penses tu que cela est possible dans un Apple Store?
Que faut-il faire exactement, je n’ai pas bien compris.
Je compte installer MacOS sur un ssd externe 240go


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Septembre 2020)

Je pense que c'est possible dans un Apple store, mais pour y être allé récemment, tu peux pas rentrer comme tu veux dedans, et ils partent du principe que tu est la pour acheter un Mac, pas pour construire un hackintosh.
Quelqu'un de ton entourage n'as pas moyen de t'en prêter un ?


----------



## edenpulse (7 Septembre 2020)

Ce n’est pas possible en Apple Store. Vu que pour certaines manip il faut le mot de passe administrateur. Et je vois mal un employé de l’Apple Store, en voyant un terminal ouvert, te donner le mot de passe.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Septembre 2020)

C'est sur, et ça ne m'étonne pas, les produits Apple en Apple store sont verrouillé sur certaines fonctionnalités.


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

@jonas0206
Relis la fin de ta réponse #15, merci d'en tenir compte, car c'est déjà la deuxième fois !


----------



## ntx (7 Septembre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> *Note de la modération :* tout lien en dehors ce qui est proposé en téléchargement depuis App Store est illégal !


Et il est très risqué de récupérer une archive vérolée !!!


----------



## Locke (7 Septembre 2020)

De toute façon, notre ami jonas0206 ne sait pas qu'il va avoir besoin d'aspirine pour parvenir à ses fins. Ce n'est pas sans raison, si je lui ai mentionné un forum qui lui sera d'un plus grand secours, mais bon, à lui de voir.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (7 Septembre 2020)

Aspirine nécessaire en effet, obligatoire même. Parce que il y a des trucs que tu va pas comprendre.


----------



## jonas0206 (24 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous, car j'ai un dernier petit problème. Tout d'abord, merci de vos réponses.
Même si vous m'avez en majorité déconseillé de le faire, je pense qu'il faut se lancer au moins une fois (après tout je pense que tout le monde a bien débuter une fois) pour pouvoir comprendre et apprendre, c'est ce que j'ai fait et j'ai décidé d'utiliser une configuration Vanilla, d'OpenCore qui je trouve est plus complexe que Clover (donc plus de notions apprises et l'un des objectifs de ce Hackintosh est entre autre, d'en apprendre plus).




edenpulse a dit:


> Et le guide à suivre si vraiment tu veux tenter : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Install-Guide/prerequisites.html#prerequisites


Merci énormément pour ce guide qui m'a permis d'en apprendre beaucoup plus malgré le temps important nécessaire pour tout lire (ça apprend l'Anglais aussi donc que des points positifs!).



IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Aspirine nécessaire en effet, obligatoire même. Parce que il y a des trucs que tu va pas comprendre.


En effet mais après beaucoup de recherches et grâce au guide, j'ai finalement compris la majorité des choses.



edenpulse a dit:


> Oui ça serait possible. Par contre, ça sera lent. un i3, juste 4go de RAM et un disque dur classique... ça va être lent de manière générale.
> Il faudra aussi certainement changer la carte wifi.


Y-a-t-il un moyen, driver, kext qui puisse me permettre de rendre ma carte réseau compatible?
Si non quels sont les alternatives, je n'ai pas de port Ethernet mais peut-on en "simuler" via usb?
Ou si non, en dernier recours, y-a-t'il des dongles disponible? Si oui lesquels?
Car pour le moment je suis bloqué à l'utilittaire de réinstallation MacOS et dès que j'essaye de réinstaller MacOS j'obtiens un message "Vous devez avoir une connexion réseau pour installer MacOS".

Merci infiniment pour le temps accordé.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Octobre 2020)

Ca depend de ta carte réseaux, si c'est une Broadcom, oui, si c'est une artheos, ça dépend, sinon non à ma connaissance.

Sinon adaptateur usb vers ethenet ou WiFi, ça marche aussi.


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ca depend de ta carte réseaux, si c'est une Broadcom, oui, si c'est une artheos, ça dépend, sinon non à ma connaissance.
> 
> Sinon adaptateur usb vers ethenet ou WiFi, ça marche aussi.


Et pour les dongles ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (25 Octobre 2020)

En trouver un compatible Mac suffit...


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

Le mieux c'est un adaptateur USB3/Gigabit ne nécessitant pas de pilote, par exemple https://www.amazon.fr/TP-Link-Adaptateur-UE300-Ordinateur-Chromebook/dp/B00V4BGDKU/


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (25 Octobre 2020)

Oui, il est pas mal celui ci.
Par contre, en WiFi ça risque d'être plus compliqué.


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

Merci de vos réponses.


IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> En trouver un compatible Mac suffit...


J’avais un dongle Netegar A6100 et en me renseignant, j’ai trouvé plein de personnes pour qui ça fonctionnait sur MacOS, mais seul problème tous les fichiers téléchargés étaient en fichier .pkg. Sur opencore et comme je ne suis pas encore dans MacOS mais seulement sur l’installateur, je ne pense pas pouvoir les utiliser.
Dite moi si je me trompe. Quand à l’objet que tu m’a montré je ne préfère pas utiliser d’ethernet car ma box est assez isolé et pour connecter en Ethernet, un peu galère.  (Surtout que c un portable et que je ne veux pas être collé à la box pour l’utiliser).


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

C'est pour ça que j'ai recommandé un adaptateur ne nécessitant pas de pilote  
Par contre je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'avoir une connexion internet pour installer macOS avec une image officielle, il le demande mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'ai recommandé un adaptateur ne nécessitant pas de pilote
> Par contre je n'ai jamais eu besoin d'avoir une connexion internet pour installer macOS avec une image officielle, il le demande mais ce n'est pas obligatoire.


Il est normal qu’il ne t’ai pas demandé de connexion Internet car tu as sûrement téléchargé l’installateur macOS en entier moo j’ai téléchargé simplement l’utilitaire qui permet ensuite de télécharger MacOS via connexion Internet donc mon fichier ne pèse que quelques mégas contrairement à 8go environ.
Je suis obligé de passe par la car je n’ai pas de Mac pour créer cette image disque. J’ai acheté une carte wifi mais je souhaite le lancer en attendant.


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

Ok, ça va être compliqué sans WiFi ni Ethernet alors 
Tu as choisi quelle carte WiFi ?


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Ok, ça va être compliqué sans WiFi ni Ethernet alors
> Tu as choisi quelle carte WiFi ?


Carte wifi: Atheros AR5B195 (https://a.aliexpress.com/_AARmSF)

Mais n'y-a-t-il pas un moyen d'extraire un fichier pkg sur Windows pour récupérer le fichier kexts contenu?
Car j'ai vu cet article de reddit qui partageait un fichier pkg dans lequel était stocké des fichier kexts. 
Pour information, la futur version du Hackintosh est MacOS Catallina 10.15.5


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> Mais n'y-a-t-il pas un moyen d'extraire un fichier pkg sur Windows pour récupérer le fichier kexts contenu?
> Car j'ai vu cet article de reddit qui partageait un fichier pkg dans lequel était stocké des fichier kexts.


Si cela n'était pas possible, est ce que quelqu'un aurait la merveilleuse amabilité d'utiliser Pacifist sur son Mac et ainsi de me donner en pièce jointe les fichiers kexts (si vous avez le temps, les logiciels et l'envie bien évidemment) ? J'ai éssayé sur une machine virtuelle mais mon PC n'ai pas assez puissant, vm ware crash à chaque tentative.


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

jonas0206 a dit:


> Carte wifi: Atheros AR5B195 (https://a.aliexpress.com/_AARmSF)
> Mais n'y-a-t-il pas un moyen d'extraire un fichier pkg sur Windows pour récupérer le fichier kexts contenu?


Pour moi il y a 2 façon de voir le hackintosh : soit la bidouille généralisé à la Clover, avec des Kext trafiqués de tous les cotés, qui gère pleins de matériels jamais vu sur un Mac, mais qui explose en vol à chaque update ; soit le hackintosh vanilla à la Opencore, le plus proche possible d'un vrai Mac, presque aussi stable, mais sévèrement limité dans le hardware supporté.
Après avoir joué (et perdu, du temps) avec Clover, je suis passé à Opencore, j'ai du remplacer quelques composants pour rester dans la liste donnée sur leur tuto, mais ça marche.
Alors je ne juge pas, mais je ne peux pas trop t'aider coté bidouille


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (25 Octobre 2020)

Tu as du remplacer quoi par exemple?


----------



## ericse (25 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tu as du remplacer quoi par exemple?


La carte WiFi Atheros par une Broadcom, la carte GPU nVidia par une AMD


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (25 Octobre 2020)

Ha oui, c'est vrai que la carte Nvidia, ça pardonne pas ur mac, compatibilité avec Mojave possible avec certaines cartes graphiques, après, on oublie. 
Pour la carte WIFI, logique, Apple se fourni exclusivement chez eux.


----------



## Lack29 (25 Octobre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ha oui, c'est vrai que la carte Nvidia, ça pardonne pas ur mac, compatibilité avec Mojave possible avec certaines cartes graphiques, après, on oublie.
> Pour la carte WIFI, logique, Apple se fourni exclusivement chez eux.



Nvidia sera pris en charge et reconnu "nativement" jusque MacOS Big Sur Beta10 a se jours,  a condition d'y installer la bonne carte .


----------



## Lack29 (25 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pour moi il y a 2 façon de voir le hackintosh : soit la bidouille généralisé à la Clover, avec des Kext trafiqués de tous les cotés, qui gère pleins de matériels jamais vu sur un Mac, mais qui explose en vol à chaque update ; soit le hackintosh vanilla à la Opencore, le plus proche possible d'un vrai Mac, presque aussi stable, mais sévèrement limité dans le hardware supporté.
> Après avoir joué (et perdu, du temps) avec Clover, je suis passé à Opencore, j'ai du remplacer quelques composants pour rester dans la liste donnée sur leur tuto, mais ça marche.
> Alors je ne juge pas, mais *je ne peux pas trop t'aider coté bidouille*


le hack n'est il pas une bidouille a la  base . il me semble que si . se que l'on a fait , est de fabriquer du matériel un peu mieux compatible et reconnu pour nos HACK et faire évolué se nouveau jouet .

les développeurs on également fait se qu'il faut pour que sa fonctionne plutôt bien avec les bon outils .

PS:  tu as fait comment toi pour installer ton hack avant la sortie d'OpenCore , si clover est une grosse bidouille .

j'ai quelques HDD ET SSD de réliser avec différente version de clover de 10.6.8 a notre tout dernier big sur 10.16 avec la beta1 jusqu'a la beta10 actuel , pour le moment malgré quelques restrictions , les mise a jours et autre fonctionne parfaitement cher moi .

idem avec OpenCore 0.6.3 en realise ou debug ou il y a encore du progret a effectuer . je m'en sert de 10.6.8 a big sur , pour moi les deux fond le travail . a condition bien sur de suivre le bon guide , et dit ajouté les arguments qui vont avec chaques distri , etc etc .


----------



## jonas0206 (25 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pour moi il y a 2 façon de voir le hackintosh : soit la bidouille généralisé à la Clover, avec des Kext trafiqués de tous les cotés, qui gère pleins de matériels jamais vu sur un Mac, mais qui explose en vol à chaque update ; soit le hackintosh vanilla à la Opencore, le plus proche possible d'un vrai Mac, presque aussi stable, mais sévèrement limité dans le hardware supporté.
> Après avoir joué (et perdu, du temps) avec Clover, je suis passé à Opencore, j'ai du remplacer quelques composants pour rester dans la liste donnée sur leur tuto, mais ça marche.
> Alors je ne juge pas, mais je ne peux pas trop t'aider coté bidouille


Je suis également sur opencore et ai besoin d’un simple kext pour accéder à la wifi en attendant de recevoir ma carte wifi (dans 10j)


----------



## polyzargone (29 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Pour moi il y a 2 façon de voir le hackintosh : soit la bidouille généralisé à la Clover, avec des Kext trafiqués de tous les cotés, qui gère pleins de matériels jamais vu sur un Mac, mais qui explose en vol à chaque update; soit le hackintosh vanilla à la Opencore, le plus proche possible d'un vrai Mac, presque aussi stable, mais sévèrement limité dans le hardware supporté.



Intox.

Si un périphérique n'est pas reconnu nativement, il faudra "bidouiller" dans tous les cas, que ce soit avec OpenCore ou Clover. Il y a plusieurs façon de faire mais elles sont communes aux deux.

Maintenant, puisque OpenCore est tellement plus "vanilla", explique nous comment tu comptes faire fonctionner l'Atheros AR5B195 ? Il va le faire tout seul ? Non, il va falloir l'aider un peu.

Avec ça. Et c'est à mettre soit dans CLOVER/kexts/Other, soit dans OC/Kexts donc dans les deux cas, on reste sur une installation Vanilla .

Quant au terme Vanilla, pardon mais es-tu certain de savoir ce que ça veut dire ?

Vanilla, ça signifie qu'on ne touche pas au système de base, qu'on y installe pas de kexts additionnels et qu'on ne modifie pas les fichiers d'origines. Et bien ça, tu peux parfaitement le faire avec Clover ou OpenCore. Je ne sais pas où tu as vu qu'il fallait trafiquer quoique ce soit avec Clover.

Par ailleurs, je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais tous ceux qui passent de Clover à OpenCore utilisent exactement les mêmes kexts. Alors qu'est-ce que c'est que cette histoire de kexts trafiqués ? Encore une fois, si un kext a besoin d'être trafiqué (et honnêtement, je ne vois de quel kext tu parles), il sera nécessaire quelque soit le bootloader.

En d'autres termes, OpenCore n'est pas plus Vanilla que Clover. C'est la façon dont on configure son Hack qui fait que c'est Vanilla ou pas.



ericse a dit:


> j'ai du remplacer quelques composants pour rester dans la liste donnée sur leur tuto, mais ça marche.



Oui donc voilà. Comme ça n'est pas dans la liste ou que ça n'est pas expliqué dans le formidable tuto de Dortania, on en conclut que ça ne marche pas et qu'il faut changer le matériel.

On parle bien de Hackintosh ?


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> On parle bien de Hackintosh ?



LoL ce n'est pas parce que mon idée du hackintosh diffère un peu de la tienne que tu dois me tomber dessus, partageons plutôt sur nos points communs au lieu de nous écharper sur nos différences.

Alors oui, je trouve la communauté autour de clover plus encline à la bidouille, et celle autour d'opencore plus rigoureuse, les deux ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients, je ne juge pas, j'explique mon point de vue. Je pourrais détailler en comparant tonymac et dortania, mais bon je ne fais pas une thèse non plus.

Et au final, je n'ai pas bien compris ton point de vue, opencore c'est bien mais "le formidable tuto de Dortania" est incomplet ?
Ben oui


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> Nvidia sera pris en charge et reconnu "nativement" jusque MacOS Big Sur Beta10 a se jours,  a condition d'y installer la bonne carte .


Tu sais, Nvidia a sorti des choses valables depuis l'architecture Kepler de 2012


----------



## polyzargone (30 Octobre 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Alors oui, je trouve la communauté autour de clover plus encline à la bidouille, et celle autour d'opencore plus rigoureuse



J'ai l'impression que ce que tu prends pour de la rigueur, c'est l’existence d'un guide "officiel" qui te dit exactement quoi faire et que ce que tu prends pour de la bidouille, c'est l'absence d'un tel guide (ou plutôt l'overdose de guides).

Mais fondamentalement, ni OpenCore ni Clover ne sont plus rigoureux ou bidouilleur l'un que l'autre. C'est celui qui fait sa config qui l'est plus ou moins.

Par exemple, j'utilise exactement les mêmes kexts/SSDT et paramètres communs avec OC et Clover et je ne bidouille absolument rien au système.

Et n'oublie pas que la communauté OpenCore est encore jeune. Il est probable que dans quelques années, elle sera beaucoup moins rigoureuse et que chacun ira de son petit guide perso .



ericse a dit:


> Et au final, je n'ai pas bien compris ton point de vue, opencore c'est bien mais "le formidable tuto de Dortania" est incomplet ?
> Ben oui



Je dis juste que ce n'est pas parce que ce n'est pas dans le tuto qu'il faut laisser tomber et changer de matériel pour coller à la liste de course .

Parce que le problème avec cette approche, c'est quand je lis ça :



ericse a dit:


> soit le hackintosh vanilla à la Opencore, le plus proche possible d'un vrai Mac, presque aussi stable, mais *sévèrement limité dans le hardware supporté*.



OpenCore n'est pas plus limité dans le hardware que Clover (et inversement) ! Sauf si on considère que bidouiller, c'est mal… Et encore, il faudrait qu'on s'accorde sur la notion de bidouille parce que pour moi, ajouter un kext ou une SSDT pour supporter du matériel non-natif, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle de la bidouille…

Donc pour le dire autrement, il est parfois incontournable de "bidouiller" sur un Hackintosh et c'est valable pour OC comme pour Clover.



ericse a dit:


> je ne juge pas, j'explique mon point de vue.



Je ne juge pas non plus et j'essaie également d'expliquer mon point de vue mais ça ne m'empêche pas de relever quand je considère qu'une information est fausse.

Après, chacun fait ce qu'il veut et pour ma part, je vais arrêter de polluer ce sujet (@jonas0206 la solution à ton problème est dans le post #49 ).


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2020)

polyzargone a dit:


> OpenCore n'est pas plus limité dans le hardware que Clover (et inversement) !


Mais on est (globalement) d'accord là dessus, j'ai toujours parlé de "l'approche" ou de la "communauté", pas du code lui-même.


----------

